# What fish is this?



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I got a bunch of white cloud minnows yesterday and the guy threw in this fish for free, anyone know what this fish is?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like an albino silvertip tetra or something O.O


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is a gold white cloud.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

BillD said:


> It is a gold white cloud.


agreed. feed them some great colour enhancing food and you can get them practically orange.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

My minnows are reddish. Looks like this http://images.google.com/imgres?q=m...2&tbnw=164&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

thats the normal colouration. The Golds are similar to an albino trait I think.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

iiiinteresting...this fish is lame...anyone wants it?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I had a FW tank where he wouldn't get eaten, I think he's beautiful with those white tipped fins!


----------

